# Steamboat Bill is a Genius



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 15, 2008)

According to wikipedia...

A genius is a person of great intelligence, who shows an exceptional natural capacity of intellect, especially as shown in creative and original work. Geniuses - or genii (see Etymology) - always show strong individuality and imagination, and are not only intelligent, but unique and innovative.

Why is Steamboat Bill a self-proclaimed "genius"???

Answer - because he joined HCC and is loving life in Maui right now over Fathers Day in a multi-million dollar massive and incredible private home. 

Reality check - this is a JOKE!!!! ...  seriously, but I simply can't believe how nice the HCC Maui property is and I am at a loss for words on how nice this property is. I have already taken about 40 photos and so far not a duplicate photo. There are TONS of photo ops on this massive property. I forgot my CD card reader or I would upload them now.

I spent an hour playing golf with my son on our own personal and private golf course in the backyard of our gated home on a massive 3-4 acre property. This place must be worth $3m or so as it is really priceless. I hit a PW as hard as I could and still did not hit the green from one the several tee boxes. The putting surface is world class and this private home has better golf than many clubs I have played on.

I also went swimming in the 40x20 pool and then into the private hot tub (sans bathing suite) in a super private area near the master bedroom. The home is absolutely beautiful and professionally decorated.

Then we had dinner on the back patio with about 10 gas fire lit torch lights that lit up the backyard.

You can walk the property from the front to the back, up the side and back to the front door and you feel like you got a real workout with just one lap. There is even a private waterfall and stone cobbled walkway and bridge over it...unreal!

There is a nice cool breeze now and I have really found nirvana.


----------



## Bourne (Jun 15, 2008)

Coul you give us an update on the kid's playroom. The details are sketchy on the net.


----------



## capjak (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it hard to get a lounge chair at the pool? Do  you have to get up at 8am and reserve your spot with a towel and hope the staff doesn'ttake it off?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 15, 2008)

I looked at the pics you linked to - one has a living room set with grey furniture where you can see the kitchen and next one has a burgandy sofa looking at the dining area.  Is this real or did they get a wrong picture in there somehow?

I thought you were kidding about the golf in the backyard!!!


----------



## Pit (Jun 15, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> ... then into the private hot tub (sans bathing suite) ...



Too much information. 

Have a nice time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 15, 2008)

Bourne said:


> Coul you give us an update on the kid's playroom. The details are sketchy on the net.



This is pretty cool. There is a mini-house at the far end of the property near the golf hole. You can see it on the HCC website 2nd to last photo. It is really designed to be like a Golf Starter house, but it is two story and has a cable TV hookup. I would assume that a teenager could even sleep here. It looks like a elaborate playhouse from the main house, but it is pretty nice when you finally walk up there. My kids are having a blast here. There are rope swings, playhouses, TONS of areas to explore and it is all within a private gated home that we have no worries letting them roam around.



capjak said:


> Is it hard to get a lounge chair at the pool? Do  you have to get up at 8am and reserve your spot with a towel and hope the staff doesn'ttake it off?



There are so many chairs here and the pool is HUGE. It is 40x20 and is 6 feet deep. This is an oversized pool area for sure. There is also a cabina for lunch and dinner and several private terraces with cobbled stone walkways and staircases....awesome.



caribbeansun said:


> I looked at the pics you linked to - one has a living room set with grey furniture where you can see the kitchen and next one has a burgandy sofa looking at the dining area.  Is this real or did they get a wrong picture in there somehow?
> 
> I thought you were kidding about the golf in the backyard!!!



The photos you are referring to are two separate rooms that are about 60 feet apart. The more casual family room has an very comfy sea-green couch (nicer in person than in pics), love seat, chair around a plasma TV and real wood buringing fireplace. This is open to a gourmet kitchen with Thermadore professional series appliances. The formal living room is on the other side of the house and has burgandy furniture and Asiain themed decorations and a formal dinning room. There is a wall separating the kitchen.

The entire house is on about 3 or 4 acres and all the grass is golf course grass. There used to be a nine hole professional USGA executive course here but HCC converted it to only one hole (putting green) with multiple tee boxes. I imagine that it must be VERY expensive to maintain a private golf course just for the guests of this home, so the tradeoff is fine with me. There is a tee box at the far end of the home that is probably a good par 4 and over 300 yards from the hole....unreal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ok...this must be a dream or something...someone pinch me.

This morning we watched Tiger Woods win the US Open on a plasma tv and then walked onto our backyard private golf course and played for about an hour. Awesome.

Then spent the afternoon exploring.

Then for dinner we lit the 10 tiki torches, watched the full moon rise over the volcano crater and enjoyed the cool breeze on the private outdoor patio.

I have taken a few photos, but they don;t do this place justice.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a link to some photos of the house

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-new-maui-property-377.html


----------

